# Sexiest bird in a soap-ever.



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Some of my favs:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Where's Dawn from Eastenders?


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wrap one of each to go, just one would probably kill me but hey gotta die of something right? over ambition is as good as anything else


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Number 1 for me Haley from Home and Away......


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

rosie from corrie every time


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I saw Ruby from eastenders the other day in Holborn.. she was awesome


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Ronnie Mitchell is abit tasty, and samantha janus has always been a fox!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> rosie from corrie every time


 hey hear you knockin with that one that girl is blossoming:thumb:


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

DB said:


> I saw Ruby from eastenders the other day in Holborn.. she was awesome


Yeah shes well hot! I saw her a few years back in London and i was like WOW!!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)




----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

Who is










?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

bird from emmerdale i think


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ roxanne palette = babe


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Here she is:

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/WfjLWWQEfTA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/WfjLWWQEfTA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:thumbup1: :thumbup1:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=29162&stc=1&d=1249069286


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

stephy said:


>


and hannah from hollyoaks


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/HXwNVCjpQOU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/HXwNVCjpQOU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## bigjers (Sep 15, 2008)

Hands down big pat:bounce:.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

glasgow_mm said:


> and hannah from hollyoaks


 Cant believe i forgot about Hannah! she has the most perfect face EVER (in my opinion  )


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Gemma Atkinson or Tina O'Brien.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

How can you forget Nikki Sanderson, she used to played Candice in Corra. I believe she is in Heartbeat now.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

stephy said:


> Cant believe i forgot about Hannah! she has the most perfect face EVER (in my opinion  )


I believe her name is Emma Rigby? She is beautiful.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Holly Valance.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

jennifer ellison anyone?...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=29173&stc=1&d=1249074051


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Her out of emmerdale is far too stumpy for my liking. I like petit women but not stumpy short ones.

Pepper out of neighbours is the best ever! Shes know in Austrailia simply as 'The body'


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Grew up loving her!

http://www.nerf-herders-anonymous.net/KristyWright.gif


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Claire King


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

I would actually rag Stacy from Eastenders even though she has a face like dog ****.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

don't ask me why, but i fancy this bird like crazy

actually i do know why, top quality MILF :laugh:

i genuinely would rather this one, than all the others that have been mentioned


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

Am I the only one who would shag Megan Fox till she loved me???


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

****...think Ive done Pat before...


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

How about that Bird Sammi from emmerdale,blonde lass with a smog...Ive got a twinge.lol


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Dot Cotton, hands down...........


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

PHHead said:


> Dot Cotton, hands down...........


Dot cotton, hands behind her back:bounce:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

SkInHeAd said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

my god...gemma...she is all good...everythingnis right about her



bigjers said:


> Hands down big pat:bounce:.


hahahahaha:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: big pat fat



2005neillife said:


> Her out of emmerdale is far too stumpy for my liking. I like petit women but not stumpy short ones.
> 
> Pepper out of neighbours is the best ever! Shes know in Austrailia simply as 'The body'


i want some pepper for dinner


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

stephy said:


> Cant believe i forgot about Hannah! she has the most perfect face EVER (in my opinion  )


yeah emma rigby is stunning. ****ing utterly stunning. even tho she has a proper man jaw, shes still stunning.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

my number one is hannah from hollyoaks

other notables

jodi albert

sammy winward

pasty kensit (yes i know its patsy)

carla from corrie

some pictures below for you to peruse


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

some more for you


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

someone get claire king pics up........nice, older, classy bird.....you llot can keep your teenagers, fcuking paedos...


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

pepper from neighboursa body with gemma atkinsons big tits!now we may be on to something


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you sh!t the bed or something???


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Robsta said:


> someone get claire king pics up........nice, older, classy bird.....you llot can keep your teenagers, fcuking paedos...


By Your command (I thoroughly expect one accidental insult without instantaneous death for this:thumb


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

someone beat me to it, but yes rob, total agreement over here


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Maybe not the sexiest ever but still good:










Crackin big boaby suckin lips tool.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

some more




























seen the last one out, she looks bang on and is about 22 despite looking about 12


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Willie said:


> Maybe not the sexiest ever but still good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Come on, end the thread now, we have a winner :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lads, try some claire king pics from 10 yrs or so ago....when she was late 30's she was just fcuking number one imo...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

kelly off emmerdale hasnt been mentioned yet


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Adele silva is fit as fcuk....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Adele silva is fit as fcuk....


ive just been looking at her bare breasts for research purposes


----------



## awesomerobbo (Oct 5, 2005)

If you are old enough you will remember Beth from neighbours.

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Bromwyn weren't too bad either.....


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

davetherave said:


>


Is that Jack's daughter from Hollyoaks?


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

I think that Sookie from true blood is pretty hot.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

carbsnwhey said:


> I think that Sookie from true blood is pretty hot.


Anna Paquin.....you sure????

she's ok but the other barmaid is far better....


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Willie said:


> Is that Jack's daughter from Hollyoaks?


nah its not his daughter she's called teri something, she was summat to do with jack though, niece maybe

anyway who cares, she has breasts


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

I had never heard of this Gemma Atkinson until seeing this thread. She is absloutely stunning, I think I am in love!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> I had never heard of this Gemma Atkinson until seeing this thread. She is absloutely stunning, I think I am in love!!!


you should have your co*k cut off for that you really should

im not a massive fan of hers but if/when she asked me to enter her i would have to accept after some persuasion


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

davetherave said:


> *you should have your co*k cut off for that you really should*
> 
> im not a massive fan of hers but if/when she asked me to enter her i would have to accept after some persuasion


Hey man....I am a yank:lol:


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

davetherave said:


> some more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im dissapointed now...i always thought she was 16-17...fantasy in ruins lol

proper little babe she is.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Gee-bol said:


> im dissapointed now...i always thought she was 16-17...fantasy in ruins lol
> 
> proper little babe she is.


 :lol: well she got past us so you could add in a fake id to your fantasy if you want? 

she looked proper tidy though and considering where she was that is impressive as dogs dont go in there :thumb:


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

davetherave said:


> :lol: well she got past us so you could add in a fake id to your fantasy if you want?
> 
> she looked proper tidy though and considering where she was that is impressive as dogs dont go in there :thumb:


either that..or just stick with my trusty miley cyrus fantasy lmao.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> I had never heard of this Gemma Atkinson until seeing this thread. She is absloutely stunning, I think I am in love!!!


Can't think why anyone would find her atrractive......... :whistling: :001_tt2:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

**** this thread is popular!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

A few more soap Babes:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nitrolen said:


> **** this thread is popular!


makes a change for you....lol:tongue:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

jill half penny eastenders and waterloo road, she is lovely i would.....[/ATTACH]


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Nitrolen said:


> A few more soap Babes:


is the 2nd one that bissex bird as well? nice 

who is the second to bottom one?


----------

